# Tappan Lake



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

My friends 1st fish of the year. Glad I could put her on something. 8lb channel at Tappan Lake using cut horned chub. For bait. Congrats to her on a decent fish for her 1st this year.


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Good job. Lake seems to be back up reflective on water level being at grass on middle pic.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Thats a fatty, certainly looks like it has been on the feed


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

Specwar said:


> Good job. Lake seems to be back up reflective on water level being at grass on middle pic.


It's up to level just a really slow bite I think it may be due to how muddy the water was. Never seen it that dirty honestly. I lost a flathead on a giant chub head right befor she caught this 1. Dont thing I let him run with it long enough. He was hooked and then he got loose. Water temp actually not bad. I would say low 50s.


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks like she may have been full of eggs. Water didn't look too bad


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Took a drive down around noon today and was surprised that the water level is as high as it is.
Spent about an hour at the first underpass tossing a few lures from the shore with no bumps. 
Several boats on the water. And it’s not as muddy as I expected it to be.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Not trying to be so negative or putting you down but I honestly don't believe the color of water would be your issue on not catching many catfish. I've fished for catfish a lot and have never noticed a difference in channel catfishing and very little in flathead fishing from water color. If anything the muddier the water the shallower the fish will be. As for not letting the flathead run long enough, I highly doubt that was the issue especially if using cutbait. Even when using large livebaits you really don't need to let a flathead run long. A 20 lb flathead will engulf a 12 in bass. Fresh Cutbait is a awesome bait for early flathead. Keep at it. Don't let the water color deter you and just be sure your line is tight and the fish is swimming away from you and you will be fine when setting the hook.


----------



## DShaw1989 (May 26, 2018)

This 24lb channel was caught at Tappan Saturday for the catfish tournament. I guess from what was said it was caught in 5ft of water


----------

